# Sevcon Millipak 12 fault code



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm coming at this from the controller instead of the vehicle.
(this was a fairly common controller in the material handling community at one time.)

Your model number 633T45312

633=Millipack
T=High power controller 
4=48volt
5= 500-599 amp range
3= SEM regen (series electric motor with regenerative braking )
12=Vendor code ( Which is actually for "Club Car")

Uh , I dont see a "12 Flashes" code for that controller, it is vendor specific
( Its whatever the vendor wants it to be, but most likely its "Brush wear monitor" )

If I read your post right , you have two controllers and two motors.

Im assuming you have the DA8-4013 motors?

One of the issues with this motor is that if they sit a long time the brushes will jam in the holders and just barely hover over the commutator causing them to arc and "Burn Up" ( cook one of the brushes ) which is what I think happend to your motors.

What I suspect happened is

1. Bushes are jammed , one motor cooked a brush, melting the brush wear indicator inside the brush ( causing the code )
2. The other motor was stalling out because of the jammed brushes when you tried to drive on one motor, and it cooked a brush.

I'd try putting the repaired motors back in and see if it drives.


----------



## andrewk35 (Jul 24, 2018)

Electric Forklift Guy said:


> I'm coming at this from the controller instead of the vehicle.
> (this was a fairly common controller in the material handling community at one time.)
> 
> Your model number 633T45312
> ...


I put the one motor back on and am getting the 12 fault code. According to my fault codes it means Measured Armature or Field Current was out of permissible range (150% of BR). So a buddy told me it was miswired badly. But I wired it back up the same way it was originally hooked up. So I don’t know.


----------



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

Small wires go to the field (F1 and F2) they originate from the two small terminals to either side of the main terminals on the controller 

Big wires go to the armature ( the Brushes ) A1 and A2 they originate on the controller at terminals "M1 and M2"

If it turns the wrong way , swap the two little wires.


----------



## andrewk35 (Jul 24, 2018)

Electric Forklift Guy said:


> Small wires go to the field (F1 and F2) they originate from the two small terminals to either side of the main terminals on the controller
> 
> Big wires go to the armature ( the Brushes ) A1 and A2 they originate on the controller at terminals "M1 and M2"
> 
> If it turns the wrong way , swap the two little wires.


It’s not turning the wrong way. It is simply stalling out or surging power and the motors are getting very hot.


----------



## andrewk35 (Jul 24, 2018)

I have one motor that is burnt up and one that I believe is fine. I also believe that both of my controllers are bad as well. SO my question is can I run the buggy with one motor.. if yes, can i just buy any controller that is regulated for a 48 volt or does it need to be one specifically regulated for a Bad Boy Buggy?


----------

